# Bourbon and or Whiskey?



## dudeitsashley (Mar 13, 2017)

I am looking for a straight up bourbon or whiskey fragrance oil. I have Kentucky Bourbon from Aztec International and it just smells like vanilla to me. I've just received a sample of Bourbon Tobacco from Indigo and on the tester strip it smells great! I diffidently get the tobacco and it's not that strong cherry smell which is wonderful just not enough bourbon there for me. I am looking to use it in a custom blend based off of one of my favorite characters. So any help is much appreciated!


----------



## cerelife (Mar 16, 2017)

Candle Science has a Whiskey FO that smells exactly like whiskey oob and in soy candles! I make "Boubon and Cuban Cigar" set of candles that is very popular with my customers with this FO for the Bourbon candle. I haven't soaped with it, so can't help there. 
Plus, CS is having a 99 cent sale for all one oz bottles, so a cheap way to check it out. 
https://www.candlescience.com/fragrance/whiskey-fragrance-oil


----------



## dudeitsashley (Mar 16, 2017)

cerelife Thank you! I actually just received my order from candlescience and got their whiskey fragrance and it is spot on!! Now to get blending. :mrgreen:


----------

